# E46 Remote close of windows in USA



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

I've searched the archives and haven't found the answer. 

Has anyone with a US E46 car, in the US, successfully had the window close feature with the remote key turned on? 

My car is going in today for service/brakes and to have the OBC activated. I plan on asking them to looking into having this feature turned on.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Stephen,

Great to see you here!  

Yes, I have used that feature successfully. Not very often though. Still it works. Not sure if it's one of those features needed to be activated by the dealer. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought it was a no no in the USA?:dunno:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *I thought it was a no no in the USA?:dunno: *


Yeah, me too. I do have the auto up feature on the rear windows which I thought was a no-no in US. But not with remote.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Ok..that means I have an unique setup then. I swear it worked a couple of times before. Though I haven't tried it lately. :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

The car's tricked to think it's an European version with all the Alpina add-ons you've thrown on it.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Ok..that means I have an unique setup then. I swear it worked a couple of times before. Though I haven't tried it lately. :eeps: *


Does it only work when you're not wearing your foil helmet, Vince? Could be the reflecting mind-reading beams interfere with the signal...

:bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've been wondering if the all-down (up?) switch on the convertible will work on other bodies. :dunno:


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Kaz, the cab switch is all-down AND all-up, FYI


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

AN all down switch would be VERY helpful on the sedan model for hot summer days to get all the hot air out with the touch of one button.:thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

CzTom said:


> *Kaz, the cab switch is all-down AND all-up, FYI *


I don't have any kids or otherwise unruly passengers so I could forego the window lock for a all-up/down switch. I thijnk the hole in the console is the same size. Just a question of whether the GM V and the wiring support this.

Unfortunately there isn't a cab owner in our regular TechSession group. I may have to convince one of the managers here at work to let me disassemble her center console... :eeps:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *I thought it was a no no in the USA?:dunno: *


That's what I understand too.

HEre's my question: why can't it be programmed? Do dealers refuse, or is there different software/firmware that doesn't have this as an option for US cars? One would think that since the models are world models, with some minor changes, that it's a feature that _could_ be activated.

Any insights?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> *That's what I understand too.
> 
> HEre's my question: why can't it be programmed? Do dealers refuse, or is there different software/firmware that doesn't have this as an option for US cars? One would think that since the models are world models, with some minor changes, that it's a feature that could be activated.
> 
> Any insights? *


Are the pinch strips deactivated in this mode? If so, this might be the reason.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I can close all of my windows and the moonroof by turning the key in the driver's side key hole to the right and holding it there for a few seconds. Doesn't work with the remote key, though.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *AN all down switch would be VERY helpful on the sedan model for hot summer days to get all the hot air out with the touch of one button.:thumbup: *


I can use the remote to open all my windows and sunroof. If that's what you want it should be programmable through your dealer.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Toast said:


> *I can use the remote to open all my windows and sunroof. If that's what you want it should be programmable through your dealer.  *


I think he's looking for a way to close all windows with remote, that would be very nice and easier with remote than a key.


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *I think he's looking for a way to close all windows with remote, that would be very nice and easier with remote than a key. *


Exactly!!

My car is at the dealer now, hopefully they will look into it for me.


----------



## Waverz (Aug 11, 2002)

hmm.. i think i remember from the manual, that you can do all down with the remote, but not all up
i've been able to do all down with the remote, but to do all up i have to stick my key in the drivers door and turn it left (right?) for 3 seconds.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

Benz's allow all auto up on all windows/sunroof with the remote key fob. why can't BMW allow this in NA?


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I also believe that Benzs have an all up button for all windows at once as well.


----------



## sdwolff (May 22, 2002)

Well, got my car back on Saturday and the answer so far is no. The tech's thought was the car would have to be coded to Euro standards for it to work, but doesn't know how that would affect the rest of the car.

:bawling:


----------

